# What do you hate about the furry fandom?



## Taralack (Mar 6, 2011)

I ask because I need some ideas to write a script for my animation lip syncing assignment. Throw me some ideas, people.

If you're interested in how the character will look like, here is a rough sketch:


----------



## Ames (Mar 6, 2011)

The furries.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 6, 2011)

This fucking forum....


----------



## Don (Mar 6, 2011)

JamesB said:


> The furries.


 
That just about sums it up.



JDFox said:


> This fucking forum....



Please, this is the only good furry forum in a cesspit of stupidity and (more) horrifying fetishes.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2011)

Hypocrites


----------



## aiden749 (Mar 6, 2011)

Don_Wolf said:


> Please, this is the only good furry forum in a cesspit of stupidity and (more) horrifying fetishes.


 lol. this place sucks balls


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> lol. this place sucks balls


 
then leave


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 6, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> lol. this place sucks balls



Are you having trouble finding the door out?



Toraneko said:


> I ask because I need some ideas to write a script for my animation lip syncing assignment. Throw me some ideas, people.



The near-endless parade of petty drama.


----------



## Don (Mar 6, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> lol. this place sucks balls


 
Go to SoFurry than and see what I'm talking about.


----------



## aiden749 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skift said:


> then leave


 make me


----------



## aiden749 (Mar 6, 2011)

Don_Wolf said:


> Go to SoFurry than and see what I'm talking about.


 you're right, that place is even worse


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2011)

Those that can't seem to grasp that they should not be bragging about their new fox dildo


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

Furries seem a bit too eager to say the word "troll".


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2011)

Some people appear to judge solely based on what species a person is and how popular the species is. If they are a canine, they must be unoriginal (aka, wolf or fox). If they are a dragon, they must have a superiority complex, etc. There is no such thing as originality honestly, because every idea is based upon some other notion.


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 6, 2011)

All the fat people. I mean good god, this whole community is like an Amurican Walmart. You guys are disgusting!  X(
I may not be the loveliest site to behold, but at least I know how to watch my eating habits, and the width of my ass.
The funny thing is everybody has skinny ass fursona's too. XD


----------



## Monster. (Mar 6, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> The funny thing is *everybody has skinny ass* fursona's too. XD


Uh, no. :I I don't have a skinny-ass fursona. I can name a few other people with non-skinny fursonas.

I think what I hate the most about the fandom is the idiots who treat the fandom like a sexuality and are "afraid to come out" to their friends and family about their hobby.


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 6, 2011)

Um yus. :I The majority of fursons have fursonas skinnier than them. That is a fact you can take straight to the bank.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 6, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Um yus. :I The majority of fursons have fursonas sknnier than them. That is a fact you can take straight to the bank.


The majority, maybe, but not _everyone_ has a skinny 'sona. It's kind of dumb to say "everyone" if not everyone has one.


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry, would you like me to edit my post? Would it make you happier if I changed the wording there? :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> The majority, maybe, but not _everyone_ has a skinny 'sona. It's kind of dumb to say "everyone" if not everyone has one.


 You're disagreeing with him, you're obviously trolling.


----------



## Trance (Mar 6, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Um yus. :I The majority of fursons have fursonas skinnier than them. That is a fact you can take straight to the bank.


 
If my fursona were skinnier than me, it would look like a starving african child.  :V

That sounded a lot less fucked up in my head.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 6, 2011)

Winds said:


> You're disagreeing with him, you're obviously trolling.


In that case:



Renwaldo said:


> Oh I'm sorry, would you like me to edit my post? Would it make you happier if I changed the wording there? :V


I TROLL U LOLOLOLOL.

Kidding aside, you should, uh, get over yourself a little bit. I was just pointing out a flaw in your definitive "fact". :3c


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Uh, no. :I I don't have a skinny-ass fursona. I can name a few other people with non-skinny fursonas.


 
Here, allow me.

Sonne, Samyena, Catscowcow, Gannypiggy, Ido, Maim, Muttmonster, Sigil, Touchmybadger...
There are more, I'm sure. Those are people with chubby fursonas who aren't into it as a fetish.

As for average-looking, we could sit here all day while I make a list.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 6, 2011)

Max said:


> Sonne, Samyena, Catscowcow, Gannypiggy, Ido, Maim, Muttmonster, Sigil, Touchmybadger...


If I may add:

Vera and Mystiqe are also a pair of lovely ladies with meat on their bones and on their 'sona representatives.


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 6, 2011)

Now if there's one thing I hate more than fat fursons, it's fat fursons in denial.


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2011)

As much as I'd love to discuss curvy ladies, can we re-rail this train of disappointment and rage?


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

Winds said:


> As much as I'd love to discuss curvy ladies, can we re-rail this train of disappointment and rage?


 
Furries who are into things because they are "furry". Like "furry" music and "furry" TV shows. It's not even a genre, people.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 6, 2011)

People who actually think they're an animal stuck in a human's body. I've had too many people try to convince me that they really are a fox/wolf/cat/rat/bird trapped in a human shell and that I should "embrace" my inner animal or...something like that.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nuff said


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 6, 2011)

^ ^ Oh lawd. DX
I've met people like that. All of them recovering addicts - and I really do mean all of them. I've yet to meet one who came about that state of mind without substance abuse.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 6, 2011)

Things I hate about the furry fandom:
A lot of furries feel self entitled to EVERYTHING.
They BAWWW.
The lack of hygiene on half of them.
Unnecessary unwelcome hugs.
Clingy personalities. 
Excessive use of furry slang.
Thinking being furry is anything more than a hobby IE needing to come out.
The overwhelming amount of fetish art that gets more views than clean art of better quality.
Snobby artist who think they are amazing even though they are mediocre at best.
Furries that bitch about not getting their way and having everything handed to them, coming here to bitch, then complaining when we tell them off.
Furries that spend overwhelming amounts of money on art and furry related stuff then ask for donations to feed their poor asses.
Furries that watch your account and send you weird creeper pms trying to snag free art from you.
The amount of mooches in the fandom.
The bad stigma of being in the fandom by other people that only know of the CSI thing.
BAD DRAGON.
Furodica.
Furries on second life that are furries with furry avatars that use it as a sex thing, that come here and bitch about an online yiff.
Furries that stir up drama for the sake of doing so.
Furries who bring up ED articles.
Furries that get butthurt over being corrected. THE TRUTH! MUST BE FURSECUTION- sort.
Furries that post fetish bondage gear on FA then bitch when it is taken down.
Feral on human porn.
Furries that have pokemon sonas and act as if anything else NON pokemon is a curse to humanity. (Note I have only encountered this on a different site but still- furries.)
Furries that throw "yiff" around and refer to their hands as paws, their nose as muzzle, and their fuck buddy as their mate.
I have so many more but I must cook dinner for now.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 6, 2011)

Those that wish they weren't human... but some sort of wild animal.

I can sorta, _sorta_ see wishful thinking of "Oh man I wish I was a fucking [insert some sort of power-house monster here] those things can kick ass I saw them beat up the US military in [_Insert Movie_]" or something like that.  It's not that far off from the gung-ho people feel after watching a good action / Wuxia film.  I can also sort-of understand "I wish I was an anthro [x]" as there might be some interesting things to try out for one of them, and most often the wish includes a "Where [x] is a commonality and living conditions are equal to my home town or better."  

However, the honest to goodness "OMG HYOOMANZ SUX I WANNA BE A FOX TEY NEVAR CHEAT OR MURDAR OR LIE!" people?  Yeah, go choke on a walnut.  You can bitch about humans, and I'll try to be sorta-slightly-civil.  You can like animals, and likewise.  The moment you put a sentence like that out, though, my respect for you immediately drops to nil as you not only prove you have no knowledge of the world (Surprise:  Foxes murder, and cheat, and lie!), but that you also have no respect for things like access to medicine, health-care (even if you can barely / can't afford it), decent shelter, or so on.  I challenge such people to eschew all their possessions - including the clothes on their back - and go out in the wilderness for a few months (let's be kind and have it during the spring in an area without Spring Floods, so no summer heat-stroke / drought and no winter freezing).  It's theoretically quite possible for a human to survive in such conditions, and - by your own words - they'd apparently be much worse off without all that fancy society stuff than animals.  Think of it as "training" for that new life you want.


That's about the only thing that really gets my "hate".  Rapidly descending into "Troll troll!" borders between an annoyance and humorous spectacle.  Insta-block is just annoying.  Rampant type-fucking isn't that bad so much as the consequences of such, and that's still less "hatred" and more "pity" or the like.  "BAW HYOOMANZ SUCK I WANNA BE A MAJESTIC WOLF!" and the like, said in a serious manner, is worthy of hate by me.


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Pretty much furries in general.



You should probably think about finding another community to hang out in :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2011)

People who care too much about other people's fetishes


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't been here for long so my list is a bit short.
-Native English speakers who can't even use decent grammar. I can understand it not being perfect but when it's incomprehensible...
-The fetish art. I know the whole argument "If you don't like it don't look."; however, it still pops up when I'm looking for other things and it shows in that preview of the art.
-Use of mini-RP that isn't useful to convey meaning in what you're saying. (e.g. this and this.)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 6, 2011)

Winds said:


> You should probably think about finding another community to hang out in :V


 
Considering I have shopped around- I find more to bitch about here, so I will remain.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 6, 2011)

For some reason, I just imagined a few saner furries standing in a supermarket aisle labeled "Furry Fandom Faults" shopping for them as if they were boxes on the shelves, all while some forgettable muzak plays over the speakers.

Someone must draw this.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Some of these are more like pet peeves as opposed to things I 'hate', but:

-Furries who buy popularity (hundreds of commissions, etc)
-Furries who fill their gallery with commissions/giftart. I really just can't see much of a reason for this other than as a way to get attention/gain popularity... (inb4 I'm just jealous  )
-Furries who act like you're stupid or a liar when you tell them that you just really don't give a crap about yiff or porn.
-Furry families. When you start having e-dads and e-grandpas, it gets a little creepy..
-Furry bandwagoning/meme raping (I guess everyone does this but since I don't really do forums anymore, it's mainly furry trends that I see on FA)
-Cub/zoo porn.
-"Deal with it"/Furry pride attitude about fetishes/porn. :I
-Furries who use FA like it's photobucket/myface. 
-Furries who try to get all ...furry with you upon first contact and furries who have oh-so-subtle names (Like BigCockYiffyFox69 or DragonessBreastInflationFan). :|

There's probably like a million more things, sadly.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah yes, thanks for reminding me.

Honorable Mention to Furries that equate themselves with Jim Crow Law African-Americans or World War II European Jews.  You can choke on some walnuts too, you whinging lil' guys and gals who think receiving a negative comment on Youtube or being told to not wear your tail to a job interview is a sign of a hateful intolerant society of closed-minded bigots.

Furs who bitch about how "horrible" their First Worlder lifestyle is, or equate their hobby participation with systematic persecution / genocide, those two are deserving of some hate.  A lot of the suggestions are tame, maybe only deserve ire, but these two you should pretty much have no respect for.  The moment you hear a Furry bitch about how they wish they could "live fwee and wiff da natural wurld", or how they "Understand now what horrors the people in Auschwitz had to suffer", you should pretty much consign yourself to the fact that they're an irredeemable lil' bugger and that you'd be best off disassociating with them for sake of mental health.


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

Garuru_Wolf said:


> -"Deal with it"/Furry pride attitude about fetishes/porn. :I


 
To be fair, if you're going out of your way to find the furries with weird fetishes and clicking on links that will disgust you...yeah.
I'm fine as long as people don't shove it in my face. I'm not really into the sexual side of furry, but honestly, if you're already fapping to furry characters, you don't really have the right to bitch about "weird" fetishes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a limit to how much I can hate, but basically I only truly hate those who believe in souls of animals or believe they are animals or souls of animals in human bodies.
The fandom is already filled with the worst of the worst, why do you need to implement non biased relligious bullcrap to it? 

And SL furries,


----------



## mrhippieguy (Mar 7, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> "fursons"


 Such things as this, for me. I know its seems silly to nitpick with language, but I like to keep my interests far away from affecting the way I speak. I even shy away from the word "furry", using it only cringingly and as little as possible.

Also the drama, but then again that's present nearly everywhere. 

Finally, the terrible artists who think they're wonderful due to the undying loyalty of their fanbase. Not terrible artists in general; everyone's gotta start somewhere, and hating bad artists would be massively hypocritical of me.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> fursons


 
shit like this just cracks me up


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 7, 2011)

mrhippieguy said:


> Such things as this, for me. I know its seems silly to nitpick with language, but I like to keep my interests far away from affecting the way I speak. I even shy away from the word "furry", using it only cringingly and as little as possible.
> 
> Also the drama, but then again that's present nearly everywhere.
> 
> Finally, the terrible artists who think they're wonderful due to the undying loyalty of their fanbase. Not terrible artists in general; everyone's gotta start somewhere, and hating bad artists would be massively hypocritical of me.


 I get that this is using words like woof,yiff,paw in ur vocabulary? lol i didnt know they created a name for such small things, but i guess being in a rare group makes ppl feel better...
Anyway using "facepaw" or "what the yiff" in non-furry forums can produce funny results and i love it xD


----------



## Ley (Mar 7, 2011)

The '-poke- want 2 yiff?' PMs I get from people >:I


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> I get that this is using words like woof,yiff,paw in ur vocabulary? lol i didnt know they created a name for such small things, but i guess being in a rare group makes ppl feel better...
> Anyway using "facepaw" or "what the yiff" in non-furry forums can produce funny results and i love it xD


 
Could you maybe type that again, in English preferably?


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 7, 2011)

Max said:


> Could you maybe type that again, in English preferably?


 What u didnt understand...Why dont u try solve the strange alien code yourself? surely if u cared u wouldnt have problems, but i guess u prefer everything ready and have nothing better to do than post pointless comments since u obviously dont care about the above comment...


----------



## Ley (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> What u didnt understand...Why dont u try solve the strange alien code yourself? surely if u cared u wouldnt have problems, but i guess u prefer everything ready and have nothing better to do than post pointless comments since u obviously dont care about the above comment...



U is a fucking letter.


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

I hate: 

The badly drawn porn.
The well drawn porn.
The fursuit porn.
The requests for porn. Etc.
The painfully stupid arguments.
The general stupidity of the majority of the fandom.

I love:

My little haven of sanity here c:



Wolfy2449 said:


> Nuff said


 
while normally I would hate you for posting an image macro

this made me giggle c:


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 7, 2011)

Leybun said:


> U is a fucking letter.


 OMG NO WAI

Sigh then i shouldnt even bother with such <censored> ppl

and no i am not leaving hope dies last

U are potatoes


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

I suppose furries' proclivity for using texting/netspeak shorthand in every form of communication counts.



Wolfy2449 said:


> What u didnt understand...Why dont u try solve the strange alien code yourself? surely if u cared u wouldnt have problems, but i guess u prefer everything ready and have nothing better to do than post pointless comments since u obviously dont care about the above comment...


 
I'm not sure what forums you are used to, but on Fur Affinity Forums, we prefer our members to type half-decent English, not netspeak shorthand.  Even members whose native language is not English make posts that don't need interpretation to understand.

Please try again to present a post that doesn't need extra effort for gleaning basic thought.

Thank you.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Mar 7, 2011)

wow just waiting for people complain about Furries being fake and gay with tails of lies with no real purpose...oh wait...

Sounds like most of you guys are just here for the ride some things i agree with you on but most things have me like why do YOU even care? Like really? do you know there are more f$#ked things out there to be more concerned about then some pron watching mostly male teens that are confused about there sexuality???( I can tell you guys are an older bunch) No one even knows that im a furrie or that i have a fursuit they know i make music and i like animals so why do you feel so ashamed about all Furries if you don't even associate with any of the stupid crap above? (please, just tell me ill hear you out)Furry:what ever does that word mean to you, because you are not, you guys are animal enthusiast that happen to be here, and are like "ZOMG" when things dont seem right because Furrie means gay intermingling animal Gang-bangs choreographically designed to spell "Yiff" and nothing else.(could not stop laughing after i wrote that...) Pron lovers<-Whatever. if its not Furrie porn then its the next porn to take its spot(milking girls to make ice cream,nothing to do with furries-> look it up!) sex will sell no matter the case I hate to say it but a piece of ass makes the world go round, sex is human nature and humans are FLAWED,

No one is perfect so, if you see someone doing something you dont like, start shooting or leave it alone.


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> OMG NO WAI
> 
> Sigh then i shouldnt even bother with such <censored> ppl
> 
> ...


 
Read over this and then come back, please and thank you.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I suppose furries' proclivity for using texting/netspeak shorthand in every form of communication counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah i see thanks for the reply, i didnt expect that since i always imagined most ppl here would be internet nerds with over 9k posts...well thats a supwrise
Anyway i dont intend to change my habits for these pp..l that cant understand something that simple. If it was just small spelling mistakes i did i could understand but this is just ridiculous and stupid.

I would suggest that ppl who dont like this should ignore my posts but i am sure this wont work cause then OMGZ I LOSE +1 POSTCOUNT!!!/suicide
(So if anyone who has brain wont quote me for this or he gets trolololed)

I wont reply moar, my beliefs seem to be way too trollish and derail  threads because i am super special fabulous...1 thread per day


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

Chibinight13 said:


> Wow, I'm just waiting for people complain about furries being fake and gay with tails of lies with no real purpose. oh, wait. (Ellipses suck.
> 
> It sounds like most of you guys are just here for the ride. Some things I agree with you on, but most things have me thinking "why do YOU even care? Really?" Do you know there are more fucked things out there to be more concerned about then some porn watching, mostly male teens that are confused about their sexuality?(I can tell you guys are an older bunch.) No one even knows that I'm a furry, or that I have a fursuit. They know I make music and I like animals, so why do you feel so ashamed about all furries if you don't even associate with any of the stupid crap above? (please, just tell me, I'll hear you out) "Furry": what does that word mean to you? You are not furries, you guys are animal enthusiasts that happen to be here, and are thinking "OMG" when things don't seem right because furry means gay intermingling animal gang-bangs choreographically designed to spell "Yiff" and nothing else. ([I, you, my grandmother] could not stop laughing after I wrote that.) Porn lovers: whatever. If it's not furry porn, then it's the next porn to take its spot (Milking girls to make ice cream has nothing to do with furries! Look it up!). Sex will sell no matter the case. I hate to say it, but a piece of ass makes the world go round, sex is human nature and humans are FLAWED.
> 
> No one is perfect, so if you see someone doing something you don't like, start shooting or leave it alone.



Damn, that took longer than I thought it would.

Edit: OH GODDAMNIT HE POSTED AGAIN.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Mar 7, 2011)

Chibinight13 said:


> so why do you feel so ashamed about all Furries if you don't even associate with any of the stupid crap above? (please, just tell me ill hear you out)F



Because, unfortunately, it's usually the vocal minority who gets to 'speak' for the fandom. The ones who do stupid things in public, the ones who are loud and proud about their sexual fetishes..those are the people who end up on "furry documentaries", the ones who the rest of the world see and shake their heads at, and since they're under the same banner as us (The furry fandom), we're automatically associated with them, whether we want to be or not.


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Ah I see, thanks for the reply, I didnt expect that since I always imagined most people here would be internet nerds with over 9k posts.(Only one period necessary.) Well thats a surprise.
> Anyway I don't intend to change my habits for these people (wtf was with those extra periods?) that cant understand something that stupid. If it was just small spelling mistakes I did I could understand but this is just ridiculous and stupid.
> 
> I would suggest that people who dont like this should ignore my posts but i am sure this wont work cause then OMGZ I LOSE +1 POSTCOUNT!!!/suicide
> ...


 
I couldn't finish the last part, too much effort. Or as you would probably say, "2 much eff".

Edit: I missed some parts in the stuff I actually tried to correct. Christ, it's like a minefield of terrible posting.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Garuru_Wolf said:


> Because, unfortunately, it's usually the vocal minority who gets to 'speak' for the fandom. The ones who do stupid things in public, the ones who are loud and proud about their sexual fetishes..those are the people who end up on "furry documentaries", the ones who the rest of the world see and shake their heads at, and since they're under the same banner as us (The furry fandom), we're automatically associated with them, whether we want to be or not.



That is understandable, I'm not sure how that can be resolved but its best to be a bigger man about it.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/91618-What-are-things-about-the-fandom-that-drives-you-nuts

hurrrrrr


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolves and foxes.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> i
> 
> u
> 
> ppl


 
Look you thicko. "I" is capitalised, "you" is just two more fucking letters to type, and they are all next to each other, and "people" is just as fast to type if you have the brain capacity to use two fingers at once. Stop being such a fucking retard and start using real English. Why the fuck should we care about what insipid shit you're spewing. Why should we waste our time reading your abortions if you can't even be bothered to spend a second more finishing words off.

I know you're from California, so already classed as brain-deficient, but it's about common courtesy. You better change your habits, because they are stupid ones and completely fucking lazy. And start writing sentences that make some actual sense. I have no idea what the fuck you are on about at the end. And when people call you out on it, especially a mod, listen to it. Don't just go "oh, but that's my style, why should I change". No, it's not a style. That's like saying eating donuts and shitting yourself because you can't be bothered to get your fat arse out of the chair is a style.

Stop. Being. A. Flailing. Retard.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2011)

Chibinight13 said:


> wow just waiting for people complain about Furries being fake and gay with tails of lies with no real purpose...oh wait...


  Dear gods, punctuation and grammar "Chibi".  Would some of those do you any harm?



Chibinight13 said:


> Sounds like most of you guys are just here for the ride


 It's a hobby, I'd be surprised and alarmed if people were here for _more_ than the "ride" / fun.  



Chibinight13 said:


> some things i agree with you on but most things have me like why do YOU even care?


 I can readily understand a lot of things drawing ire, just not full-blown hate.  The blatant hypocrisy / persecution-complex of many furries, the excessive amounts of porn (Protip:  20-30% of many popular website's content being Adult / Mature, while a "Minority", is by no means a minor amount), general whinging when anyone points out a flaw in their hobby or fandom (starting to think Tabletop Gamers are some of the few hobbyists that are willing to not only accept whining about their hobby, but whinge themselves and not get hung by their fellow hobbyists), the property-grabs to make it seem like Furry is "completely normal" (Protip:  Making it so Ancient Egyptian art of their gods is "Furry" does not "clean up" the fandom:  Reducing the porn on sites like FurAffinity, InkBunny, and SoFurry "cleans up" the fandom, and only from an artistic point), "You aren't a true furry," etcetera, this all - while not "Hate!  Hate!"-worthy, is quite worthy of being ired.



Chibinight13 said:


> do you know there are more f$#ked things out there to be more concerned about then some pron watching mostly male teens that are confused about there sexuality???


  I... wait... what?  

I mean, on one hand, I'm glad you acknowledged that porn is prevalent.  On the other... "confused about there sexuality" (sic, again grammar / spelling my good sir!)?  Er, "Furry" is not related to "sexuality" at all.  I mean, really, at all.  If "Furry" becomes a "sexuality"-related thing for you, seek some psychiatric help.  It's typically not a good sign if the only things that can turn you on are purely fictional beings.



Chibinight13 said:


> No one even knows that im a furrie or that i have a fursuit they know i make music and i like animals so why do you feel so ashamed about all Furries if you don't even associate with any of the stupid crap above?


 Ah, so here it is.  The inevitable "If you don't like it why don't you leave / why are you part of it / you should keep your opinion to yourself".



Chibinight13 said:


> Furry:what ever does that word mean to you, because you are not,


 Oh, I know that.  Never said I was.  However, you have _zero_ right yourself to deny "membership" in the fandom to people here.  They don't meet your definition?  You don't like them?  Fine.  But you are no authority on the Furry Fandom.  There is no "authority" in the Furry Fandom. If someone says they're a Furry and they participate in at least some of the Furry Fandom activities / common behaviors, they have every right to call themselves a Furry.  No-one but the people themselves have any right to either deny or enforce membership within the fandom:  You cannot forcefully "conscript" someone as a Furry any more than you can grab someone off the street and go "YOU'RE A BROWNCOAT!", and at the same time you can't go to someone in a Con wearing a Fursuit and scream "YOU'RE NOT A FURRY YOU'RE A FAFER!"



Chibinight13 said:


> because Furrie means gay intermingling animal Gang-bangs choreographically designed to spell "Yiff" and nothing else.(could not stop laughing after i wrote that...)


 You can laugh at your own posts, that's not a problem.  However, don't then _type_ about that, at least during the fact.  That goes above narcissism and goes down-right into "Herpaderp" territory.



Chibinight13 said:


> Pron lovers<-Whatever.


 Liking porn =/= Problem.

Requiring Porn to have any participation = Somewhat problem.

Equating removal of a fetish to Nazi Germany-style Persecution = Problem.



Chibinight13 said:


> (milking girls to make ice cream,nothing to do with furries-> look it up!)


 Well, if you could at least prove you are capable of five seconds of fact-check (It was adult women who willingly submitted excess milk for about $15 / serving, while undergoing stringent checks on the quality of themselves and their milk before it would even be considered for public consumption), your opinions on here might hold more water.  As it is, the inability to spell or punctuate mixed with a deal of "herpaderp" and "what is this fact check you speak of" is kind-of killing your point.



Chibinight13 said:


> and humans are FLAWED,


  And your point?



Chibinight13 said:


> No one is perfect so, if you see someone doing something you dont like, start shooting or leave it alone.


 As much as I'd like to enjoy the advocacy of making criminal-retardation executable (See:  Someone who shouldn't even be allowed to use valuable resources to survive, let alone breed and create miniature versions of themselves), that has no relevance here, nor does "Take it like a bitch or go away"-style philosophy have any power when someone has two braincells to rub together.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 7, 2011)

I already mention most of the stuff that bugs me about this fandom in the previous thread that's less than a week old. Catch up on that first.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 7, 2011)

We already have a thread about this.


----------



## nurematsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Definitely the furries that treat their hobby as something to be as secretive about as a closet homosexual. I like anime and that's a hobby, so what's so different about liking anthropomorphic animals? It's not something to be ashamed about. Hell, I bet half of Disney's animators would love the furry fandom :/


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 8, 2011)

nurematsu said:


> Definitely the furries that treat their hobby as something to be as secretive about as a closet homosexual. I like anime and that's a hobby, so what's so different about liking anthropomorphic animals? It's not something to be ashamed about. Hell, I bet half of Disney's animators would love the furry fandom :/


 
"WHAT THE HELL IS MICKEY DOING?!"


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 8, 2011)

Garuru_Wolf said:


> Because, unfortunately, it's usually the vocal minority who gets to 'speak' for the fandom. The ones who do stupid things in public, the ones who are loud and proud about their sexual fetishes..those are the people who end up on "furry documentaries", the ones who the rest of the world see and shake their heads at, and since they're under the same banner as us (The furry fandom), we're automatically associated with them, whether we want to be or not.


 
You could just... not care about that.

It's not like you can easily reverse the negative image, cleaning up the furry fandom has been attempted by a fringe group in the past, and we've not heard too much of them lately. They sure as hell didnt succeed.

The way I see it there's two ways to deal with all the negativity that furry knows in the outside world (and even coming from within):

1. bawwww and raeg and complain and nag and whine about it every chance you get
2. simply ignore it all, stop caring and enjoy the furry fandom in the way you like

Now, option one only will cost you time and energy and raise your bloodpressure, which isnt healthy, and will gain you nothing.
Option two, will just... enable you to do better with your time and energy.

Now please, dont see this as any sort of complaint. Because I dont really care about the negative image furries have to the outside world, and I dont really give a hoot about complaints about how people make the fandom look from the inside either. Just see it as a little tip for those of you who write massive lists about all the things that you dislike about the fandom in this thread and others like it. As said, it wont help one bit.

Edit: Oh there's just ONE thing you can do to disassociate yourselves from the fandom to others outside of it: dont call yourself a furry. Simple enough, there's plenty of people who enjoy all the fandom has to offer, but call themselves 'antrhopomorphic art fans' or whatever.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> "WHAT THE HELL IS MICKEY DOING?!"


 
Learning about life in his own special way.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 8, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> You could just... not care about that.
> 
> It's not like you can easily reverse the negative image, cleaning up the furry fandom has been attempted by a fringe group in the past, and we've not heard too much of them lately. They sure as hell didnt succeed.
> 
> ...



It is true that you could just "Not care". I would hope your mind would be open enough to understand that for some people they can't afford to not care. I'll explain by kind of kind breaking furry into two types.

One type is the type that is only involved via the internet. They have no solid investment in the real life side of the fandom because all of their activity is online. As such anything the public has to say or think about the fandom means nothing to them. There is no reason for it to because it doesn't affect them at all. As long as no one who knows them IRL and knows about the furry interest and activity online there is little to nothing that can be lost. There is little to protect in that sense.

There is also that other type of furry. They most likely will be also involved via the internet. However they also have an active interest beyond the internet. They may attend or even plan social meet-ups with other furries in their area. They may run benefits, and charity events. They may also be con-goers. The point is they don't quite have that luxury of not caring. At times being able to organize for things like meets and events requires having a community area that will put up with it. That means having really good PR goes a long way. If you don't have good PR you don't have the ability to organize as well.

To the Type 2 people, they kind of have to care a bit about how we look to the public. When PR dips low, they feel the effect. So it's something worth considering that even if you don't have a reason to care about how the public perceives us that doesn't you shouldn't care about what effect you have upon the community. If there is one thing I hate in this community is people who don't realize this.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 8, 2011)

Seeing how furry cons and the likes are getting bigger and bigger, for example Eurofurence which has gone from having their cons in a small youth hostel to filling up a massive, high class five star hotel in a matter of a few years, it doesnt seem to have too big of an impact how people see the furry fandom, really. I imagine that the hotel staff and management there is very glad to be the venue for a con again, profit is profit after all. So while I can see that it might cause some problems to have bad PR, it doesnt seem to have too big of an impact. Unless you have an example of how a negative image has caused problems with organising furmeets or cons? 

There's one example of how bad PR for the furry fandom is damaging, someone told of how they failed to get a job as a professional artist because they gave their FA page as a reference. But, in all honesty, that's a pretty stupid thing to do for obvious reasons.

While I very well realize what effect I personally might have on the furry community, it doesnt mean that I am able to change it in any way. So I really dont care, the damage has been done, and even if the furry community would turn around 180 degrees and go completely PG and squeaky clean it wouldn't matter one bit. I see the reasons to care about the effect I have on the community, but whatever effect I have on the fandom as huge as it is, is pretty much negligible, so I dont care.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 8, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> It's not like you can easily reverse the negative image,


 _The negative image is self-enforced by furries._

There is no negative image to the general public about furries, because the general public doesn't give a rat's ass about the fandom.  The image presented online, well, that's predominantly _true_ for the fandom at-large, so you're not really "cleaning up" the image so much as either "sweeping image under rug" at the low end, "blatantly lying" at the high end.



darkfoxx said:


> cleaning up the furry fandom has been attempted by a fringe group in the past, and we've not heard too much of them lately. They sure as hell didnt succeed.


  To my understanding, it's because one of two things happened in short order with each group that's tried:
1)  Disowned by Furry Fandom at-large for being un-accepting / "troll fake-furs".
2)  Quickly descended into rampant elitism.  



darkfoxx said:


> The way I see it there's two ways to deal with all the negativity that furry knows in the outside world (and even coming from within):


  There is no negativity from the outside world.  Look up what D&D went through.  Furry Fandom likes to pretend it suffers _worse_ then that, when I can pretty much promise you that a D&Der in the 1980's would quite willingly swap their fandom's reputation with Furry's reputation "at large" during _any_ point of its existence that has passed so far.



darkfoxx said:


> 1. bawwww and raeg and complain and nag and whine about it every chance you get


  Nah, that just leads to you blowing off some steam or getting a bunch of other Furs to blow off steam / explode in your face.



darkfoxx said:


> 2. simply ignore it all, stop caring and enjoy the furry fandom in the way you like


  No offense, but... are you a living embodiment of "Furry Stereotype"? "Darkfox" with extra letters of either the X-or-Z variety in your name, Fox, "World at large has this bad image of us", "You can either mindlessly whine or you can accept everything and ignore when someone does something terrible", etcetera? 



darkfoxx said:


> Now, option one only will cost you time and energy and raise your bloodpressure, which isnt healthy, and will gain you nothing.


 No, Option One, most probably, will only "waste" time.  Energy loss from typing a post is negligible, and the only people who really have their blood-pressure raise are the ones who will spaz-out when they hear anything bad about the fandom.  I mean, I bitch about GW every now and then (A fandom who, I might add, also has more to whinge about than Furries at large).  Doesn't mean I'm about to explode the first time I see a bad post online.



darkfoxx said:


> Option two, will just... enable you to do better with your time and energy.


  Yeah, chock one point for "Furry Stereotype".



darkfoxx said:


> Now please, dont see this as any sort of complaint. Because I dont really care about the negative image furries have to the outside world,


 As you shouldn't, because they don't have one there.  They don't have an image at all.



darkfoxx said:


> Just see it as a little tip for those of you who write massive lists about all the things that you dislike about the fandom in this thread and others like it. As said, it wont help one bit.


  Massive lists are, seemingly, more a case of "What do you dislike" than "What do you hate".



darkfoxx said:


> Edit: Oh there's just ONE thing you can do to disassociate yourselves from the fandom to others outside of it: dont call yourself a furry. Simple enough, there's plenty of people who enjoy all the fandom has to offer, but call themselves 'antrhopomorphic art fans' or whatever.


  ... If you're implying that Furry Fandom has a much, _much_ larger member-base than is acknowledged, but the people are "furs in shame" / "furs in denial", I may have to return to some Hirasawa to bring me back to full giddy-ness.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 8, 2011)

Attaman said:


> _The negative image is self-enforced by furries._
> 
> There is no negative image to the general public about furries



Yes, I know, most people out there on the street have never heard of furry or know what it is about. The ones who do care, and judge furry as something negative are your typical 4chan nerds. Nothing really to be worried about. For the sake of argument here I ignored the larger, 99.9% of the world's population who has no clue about it either positive or negative.

anyway, preaching to the choir, dude.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 8, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Yes, I know, most people out there on the street have never heard of furry or know what it is about. The ones who do care, and judge furry as something negative are your typical 4chan nerds.


Er, yet one more point to "Stereotype".  You're familiar that a large chunk of the people who go to 4chan _are_ furries, yes?  And that they don't "judge" Furry as much as it's often portrayed that they do?

I mean, to be frank, furries bitch more about 4chan than 4chan bitches about Furries, and I can pretty much promise you that in recent months / years Furries have also fucked with 4chan more than 4chan's fucked with Furries.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 8, 2011)

Facepalm.jpg



Attaman said:


> Er, yet one more point to "Stereotype".  You're familiar that a large chunk of the people who go to 4chan _are_ furries, yes?  And that they don't "judge" Furry as much as it's often portrayed that they do?



Yes, I familiar with this. And yes, I know.



Attaman said:


> I mean, to be frank, furries bitch more about 4chan than 4chan bitches about Furries, and I can pretty much promise you that in recent months / years Furries have also fucked with 4chan more than 4chan's fucked with Furries.



Yes, I know. What's your point really? My point of my post you dissected earlier on, was basically dont care about our 'image' because the people who know and share the negative image dont really matter. There's better things to spend your time on then ghetting worked up over what some people on the big bad internet think about you for being a fan of anthropomorphics.

If you want to overanalyze every word I say to make a point, please, make it and save us both some time.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 8, 2011)

Icky correcting that other guy said:
			
		

> ...mostly male teens that are confused about their sexuality?(I can tell you guys are an older bunch.) ...



If something is within parenthesis, it's part of the sentence it is connected to. The ending punctuation goes outside the brackets

I know the inflection looks stupid at the end of that chunk of tangent. The whole sentence should be reworked instead of edited


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 8, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Seeing how furry cons and the likes are getting bigger and bigger, for example Eurofurence which has gone from having their cons in a small youth hostel to filling up a massive, high class five star hotel in a matter of a few years, it doesnt seem to have too big of an impact how people see the furry fandom, really. I imagine that the hotel staff and management there is very glad to be the venue for a con again, profit is profit after all. So while I can see that it might cause some problems to have bad PR, it doesnt seem to have too big of an impact. Unless you have an example of how a negative image has caused problems with organising furmeets or cons?
> 
> There's one example of how bad PR for the furry fandom is damaging, someone told of how they failed to get a job as a professional artist because they gave their FA page as a reference. But, in all honesty, that's a pretty stupid thing to do for obvious reasons.
> 
> While I very well realize what effect I personally might have on the furry community, it doesnt mean that I am able to change it in any way. So I really dont care, the damage has been done, and even if the furry community would turn around 180 degrees and go completely PG and squeaky clean it wouldn't matter one bit. I see the reasons to care about the effect I have on the community, but whatever effect I have on the fandom as huge as it is, is pretty much negligible, so I dont care.


 
Not all social furry functions are furry conventions.

I'd be tempted to say that people are more likely to attend a local fur-meet than they are a furry convention. Simply because there are more of them in many many places. Attending fur-meets is often the lead in for people to later on going to a convention. They establish connections and a good group and it leads to working together to cut costs and get out there to some of these conventions. The problem is not all of these meets up come with someone who has the space for them at their own homes.

These kinds of social functions require having places to meet. This is where having good PR helps. Also being able to do good community functions again..require good PR. One of the things the local meet up I go to is blessed in having is multiple areas where we have the trust levels up. It gives us more freedom in planning diverse events. We can't afford for people to fuck up our PR because if we don't have areas willing to give us space we are kind of screwed. We've already have 40 to 70 on a regular basis...it's not easy to find space for that. 

You're "Well my behavior doesn't have that much of an effect so who cares" reminds me of something I once saw dealing with car pollution. Where this one person's car doesn't pass inspection and he cries about well "my one car doesn't have that much effect". So the point was made "Yeah but if we get a whole bunch of people like you" then it all adds up. In a way does the same in the fandom. If we get a lot of people who just don't care because they don't think their behavior makes much of a difference...collectively they make that difference. A whole bunch of "I don't care" does have an impact.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 8, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not all social furry functions are furry conventions.



I know,  but that's semantics. But if you're talking 40 to 70 people, I'd say that's already a small con tho. But again, semantics...



Trpdwarf said:


> These kinds of social functions require having places to meet. This is where having good PR helps. Also being able to do good community functions again..require good PR. One of the things the local meet up I go to is blessed in having is multiple areas where we have the trust levels up. It gives us more freedom in planning diverse events. We can't afford for people to fuck up our PR because if we don't have areas willing to give us space we are kind of screwed. We've already have 40 to 70 on a regular basis...it's not easy to find space for that.



Yeah, but the thing is... The good PR you're blessed with, is because in all probability, the places that will gladly host your meets only know about the furry fandom because of you guys. And if you behave well then yes, their image of the furry fandom is A-OK, since you and those other people there locally are the ONLY furries they know of and they know nothing about it aside from your meets. Average Joe on the street has no clue what furry is or is about and probably doesnt care either way.
 But I sincirely doubt that what some other random furry says and does on the internet or in RL miles away, possibly even on the other side of the planet, will affect the opinions of the people who's venues you hold your meets. As long as you bring in profit for them. 



Trpdwarf said:


> You're "Well my behavior doesn't have that much of an effect so who cares" reminds me of something I once saw dealing with car pollution. Where this one person's car doesn't pass inspection and he cries about well "my one car doesn't have that much effect". So the point was made "Yeah but if we get a whole bunch of people like you" then it all adds up. In a way does the same in the fandom. If we get a lot of people who just don't care because they don't think their behavior makes much of a difference...collectively they make that difference. A whole bunch of "I don't care" does have an impact.



There's a little problem with your car pollution comparison. The damage to the fandom (if you can call it damage at all that is) has been done already. If you want to make the car emissions comparison, you should take into account a messed up beyond repair environment. And then it really doesnt matter anymore.

A whole bunch of 'I dont care' has none impact in this case, the few people who see furry fandom as something negative, aren't going to see it differently no matter how clean the fandom becomes even overnight, not that their opinion actually matters to anyone but their peers and themselves. The people who's opinions *do* matter, like owners of hotels or whatever venues you hold your cons and furmeets at, dont know and dont care. They only care about paying customers.

In your case, the only people who can damage your good PR, are the members of your own group who locally visit those furmeets. Because I dont think they will deny accepting your money because of something they seen on the internet.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hypocrites


 This about sums it up for me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 8, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> I know,  but that's semantics. But if you're talking 40 to 70 people, I'd say that's already a small con tho. But again, semantics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oy vey...We're not a convention by any standards although we've been able recently to open up the kinds of different activities we can do. It takes a long time to get good PR and a very short time to lose it. It takes only one or a few unmentionables to knock it all down. 

We have the good PR because we moderate our own group and we go out there and we do good things. We are directly impacted in an interconnected sort of way to the behavior of people who only engage in furry online. It's not new information to know that many people who are furry first encounter furry via the internet or television. That means the behavior and words of the online community have a great probability to impact those new people who join us. So what they are exposed to when they come has the ability to shape what kind of people we have here and what kind of furry they become.

Those very people who get shaped by the internet or the media end up at furry conventions and furry meets ups. It trickles down. What they have been taught by the people online is what they bring to the table when they show up. So in that way what a collective of so called "random people" right down to the individual says has an impact across the globe. As an individual you make up a collective. It doesn't matter if damage is already done. Also you can't say my comparison doesn't hold water because of some opinion that the damage to the planet is irreversible. ;/

That said, conventions and stuff can take PR hits better than fur-meets...but they too can crumble if you get enough bad behavior going on. That behavior influences the hotels owners, the restaurants, the conventions centers...or about any one who we turn to for space for social functions. What behavior people get exposed to online affect their behavior in real life. It's all connected. Even Anthrocon is not immune and it's the biggest convention around. Anthrocon nearly lost one of it's hotels because the furry people were not cleaning up their rooms and kept leaving the rooms trashed. Hey...if the biggest furry convention that is a source of a shit load of money could possibly lose a hotel due to that...what do you think excessive bad behavior can do to con? Or to a fur-meet for that matter? 

I don't have much to say at this point except that it's stuff like this that drives some people to care.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Bad yiff videos that are M/F and recorded with a bad quality webcam


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 9, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> What they have been taught by the people online is what they bring to the table when they show up.



Sure. But you can easily give them a slap across the back of the head and tell them to behave, or kick them out. Simple.
But that doesnt mean you have to give two shits about what kind of 'image' the furry fandom has on the internet, or that writing complete essays of raeg on some furry fandom will do you any good. Because the opinions of some people making fun of furries doesnt matter, and the raeging doesnt help. One bit. It's a waste of time and effort, and it sure as hell wont change behaviour of the couple of furries who might show up at your furmeet. the opinions who *do* matter for you and your group of local furries, as I said already, are the opinions of those people you pay to use their space. And those opinions you *can* directly influence, but not trough whatever you say or whatever happens here on teh intarwebs. if some idiot shows up at your meetings, then any damage that he or she does, is easily repaired by kicking them out. Would you let them stay of course then it wont fix much but that's just shooting yourself in the foot. You *can* afford to not care as per my first post in this thread, doesnt mean you should not care about what happens at your local furmeets, but I mean on the larger scale. Of things. On the internet. Where raeging and bawwing will help exactly nothing.

About your comparison, I didnt say the damage to the planet is irreversible, but for the sake of comparison you should hold that into account. Car polluting =  furrry misbehaving, damage to planet = amage to furry fandom's rep, then in that comparison the damage is aready irreversible as the furry rep is already down the drain and nothing anyone or all of us even can do, will fix it. Get it? damage has been done, cant fix, move along please. Nothing to see here.

And if you're so dead set on semantics, a convention in the dictionary is a gathering of people, the act of coming together, or the state of being together, meetings convened for a specific purpose and for general attendance, a gathering of individuals who meet at an arranged place and time in order to discuss or engage in some common interest. So yes, you are a convention by the dictionary standards of the meaning of the word convention.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh by the way, here's a thread with *over 1000 replies* on exactly the same subject.

You're welcome.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

The creepy perverts and sex fiends that make me embarrassed to be part of this fandom.

Thankfully the cool people mostly cancel them out. :V


----------



## mapdark (Mar 9, 2011)

People taking up the fandom as a lifestyle?

Socially inept twits that show up at local meets and at cons

People who see the fandom as a source of poontang 

People who consume bad porn like crazy but won't consider the exquisite art right next to it

Furspeak,  seriously you sound like children who censor themselves..


----------



## SutaTheWolf (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate:

How nearly every furry are perverted
How most of them are all like "HELLO -hugs- HOW ARE YOU" would you hug somebody in real life every time you met, I mean REALLY?
How most furries aren't prepared for haters
How a lot furries are all "MY FURSONA IS SEXY, YOU LOVE HIM/HER I KNOW YOU DO"
How some keep the fact from their parents and real friends

There's also more but it would take so long to type.
Makes me wonder why I even like being in this fandom


----------



## israfur (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't _hate_ -I just can't get along with furs who hate other furs. =/
That just strikes me as awkward a little.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

People who cannot understand that me spiritual views about animals and the earth has NOTHING to do with my fetish art site. You can attack me AFTER I post something stupid thanks, not before.

The elitism in having a 'rare' or 'special' species of 'sona. 

(this is more people in general but...) Art/ stories of anthros/dragons/vampires/gods/werewolves/anything-fictional-that-has-ever-been-written-before being flamed because someone isn't doing it 'right'. Right. Its fantasy, I can write my dragons as furry (as in lots of fur, not... ya know, fetish-ized) quiet creatures that work well with humans, someone else can write about them destroying cities on a massive scale. Others will write them different and same goes with EVERY OTHER PIECE OF FICTION. Quit being elitist please. Recognize that you're opinion of best is not a fact and the only way to do things. 

Drama?

EDIT: Oh! and Hate...but I hate hate everywhere so it's all good. (hehe, see the irony there?>.>')

Not much really, I only go to threads and topics that aren't dramatastic.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2011)

Pretentious art snobs.








...what am I doing here again?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 12, 2011)

While I don't really hate anything fandom or otherwise, there are a few things I dislike.

1) Drama. It really is meaningless and leaves all parties feeling that they were thrown into a garbage pit. 

2) Negative Stereotyping.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2011)

Furries who live under the rock that is the fandom and pretty much freak out at the idea of socializing even with other weird or nerdy groups.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2011)

Haters.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

israfur said:


> I don't _hate_ -I just can't get along with furs who hate other furs. =/
> That just strikes me as awkward a little.


 Totally know what you mean.

Nothing really I hate about the fandom save the tards who do a pathetic job of trying to defend it and end up making it look worse, if that is possible.


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate the negative rep that furries have.. I mean really there are some people that are weird.. but that's the same with any group of people..


----------



## 40oz Hyena (Mar 18, 2011)

People with alarm clock fetishes. They annoy me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

The people who draw furry versions of every character ever. What's up with that?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 18, 2011)

40oz Hyena said:


> People with alarm clock fetishes. They annoy me.



What in the fuck

Links plox


----------



## 40oz Hyena (Mar 18, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> What in the fuck
> 
> Links plox


 
I just wanted something to complain about like everyone else.
That would be weird, huh? I'm sure there is somebody somewhere.


----------



## Trance (Mar 18, 2011)

40oz Hyena said:


> People with alarm clock fetishes. They annoy me.


----------



## 40oz Hyena (Mar 18, 2011)

I like where this thread is going.


----------



## Trance (Mar 18, 2011)

See what happens when someone posts wimmin here?

The Den *dies*.  :V


----------



## Luca (Mar 19, 2011)

Trance said:


> See what happens when someone posts wimmin here?
> 
> The Den *dies*.  :V


 
Of course it does. We have no interest in these watchamacall'ems.. uh... these _females_... here at faf. :V


----------



## Lunar (Mar 19, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Um yus. :I The majority of fursons have fursonas skinnier than them. That is a fact you can take straight to the bank.


 Heh, that's kinda why my fursona's a cow.  I know I'm not skinny, and I don't try to be.  I like my plush.  (I'm not overweight, mind you, just stocky and built.)


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 19, 2011)

Truthfully?

People sharing too much.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 19, 2011)

Luca said:


> Of course it does. We have no interest in these watchamacall'ems.. uh... these _females_... here at faf. :V


 
Not our fault that over half the furfags in the world seem to suffer from Vaginaphobia. :v

Another thing to add on to what I hate about the Furry Fandom....is the scum that take advantage of other people's kindness. You know the ones who beg for donations and then turn out to be con artists, or just moochers...making it harder for other people who really need an extra bit of help.


----------



## israfur (Mar 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Heh, that's kinda why my fursona's a cow.  I know I'm not skinny, and I don't try to be.  I like my plush.  (I'm not overweight, mind you, just stocky and built.)


 
My fursona is a lightly built male, and I'm a slender female irl. :'D
@Trpdwarf: I just may have a case of self-Vaginaphobia :I
@Rilvor: I totally read your post.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

How quick to jump the gun on judgements a lot of furs are.

I mean for reals, like a few others said...they look at species, or find out how a person looks, and make assumptions as to EVERY aspect of the person. I mean I know it's natural for people to judge others based on what they see...but those are usually small, shallow judgements. Furries are the only group of people I've ever met to go through and define every single aspect of a person's life/personality based on one outwardly thing 

Also....for the love of all that is pure in the world, no, I do not want to see your dog dildo D:<


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 19, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> How quick to jump the gun on judgements a lot of furs are.
> 
> I mean for reals, like a few others said...they look at species, or find out how a person looks, and make assumptions as to EVERY aspect of the person. I mean I know it's natural for people to judge others based on what they see...but those are usually small, shallow judgements. Furries are the only group of people I've ever met to go through and define every single aspect of a person's life/personality based on one outwardly thing
> 
> Also....for the love of all that is pure in the world, no, I do not want to see your dog dildo D:<



Well sometimes all a person has to go on is the fursona. That's kind of why it gets so deeply tied into people's identity sometimes. That aside it doesn't really tell you a whole lot about an actual person since they tend to represent idealism. It's what a person would like to be, or the kind of image the person would love to portray.

As for looks well unfortunately that's a fact of life. People put so much stock in how you look and that's not just in the furry fandom that's everywhere.

I don't want to see anyone's dildo regardless of what kind it is. You don't wave out sex toys like they are badges of honor or collect cards.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well sometimes all a person has to go on is the fursona. That's kind of why it gets so deeply tied into people's identity sometimes. That aside it doesn't really tell you a whole lot about an actual person since they tend to represent idealism. It's what a person would like to be, or the kind of image the person would love to portray.
> 
> As for looks well unfortunately that's a fact of life. People put so much stock in how you look and that's not just in the furry fandom that's everywhere.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone's dildo regardless of what kind it is. You don't wave out sex toys like they are badges of honor or collect cards.


 
a friend of mine threw his dildo at me once....needless to say I never hang out with him unless we're in public now.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> a friend of mine threw his dildo at me once....needless to say I never hang out with him unless we're in public now.


 You can't say that and then not tell the story.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can't say that and then not tell the story.


 
That is the story...I went over to his house, said he looked like a sewer rat, and then all of the sudden I get pegged with this huge rubber thing in the head, look down, and it's a big ol' blue dildo apparently named 'blueberry'.

I don't go to his house anymore out of fear that he'll do it again.


----------



## epslion (Mar 19, 2011)

didn't quite understand what she wanted look at me newer post


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 19, 2011)

epslion said:


> baths
> 
> chorno crusade (why did you have to make me the bad guy)
> 
> ...


 
???


----------



## Aleu (Mar 19, 2011)

epslion said:


> people who feed there cats milk there not *omnivores like dogs*


 what?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

epslion said:


> people who feed there cats milk there not omnivores like dogs


Uh. What the fuck.

People who feed their cats milk is just giving them a treat; milk is a bit on the rough side for a cat's stomach, so most people get cream specifically mixed to give cats their vitamins and protein boosts (since the milk humans drink can drain them of essential nutrients and make digestion hard). The milk we drink is okay to give to cats once a week or so. I've never heard of someone feed their cats _only_ milk.

Also, the rest of your list makes very little sense other than Trolls and Hypocrites.


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

epslion said:


> im not sure what you wanting so ill just post a rant that i feel your mad cat might have (no i dont represent any of these)
> 
> trolls
> 
> ...


 
My god, you're like an awful fucking spambot who isn't trying to sell me anything in the signature.


----------



## epslion (Mar 19, 2011)

ok i think i know what you want now

i hate furries who take advantage of the general kindness most of the community gives

i hate furries who have given up on humanity, i know humans have caused  great suffering to the world, but we also learn from our mistakes...
we plant trees in heavily forested areas, we have people willing to give  there life for the good of the world and not just humans, but for all  of us who share this planet

i also hate furries who are racist to a type of furry, haven't we  learned anything from the holocaust, don't you understand life is a  life?

i also hate furries who are biased against a certain sexual preference,  does it really matter what your attracted to? love is love, and it sure  beats hatred and misery.

i also hate how some furs hate there life just because there human...  your human and nothings going to change that any time soon, rather than  curse your lot, why not just enjoy life, you can curse for an eternity,  but life is over in a moment. you wouldn't believe how much i want to  become my fursona, but obsesing over it only make you feel worse

furries who hate other furs because of there fetishes, well guess what  they probably think your fetishes are gross as well but you dont see  them hating you for it
grow up, there are always things you dislike, i dont like spiders a lot,  but i dont hate them, its just trying to live, its own life.

furries who troll, do i even need to explain this one, your just feeling  sorry for your self, and hurting others makes you feel better, that's  completely mature for a 35 year old living in his mothers basement.. or  garage... depending on your region


----------



## epslion (Mar 19, 2011)

thats harsh didn't quite get what she was wanting guess i deseve it anyways



Icky said:


> My god, you're like an awful fucking spambot who isn't trying to sell me anything in the signature.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 19, 2011)

epslion said:


> ok i think i know what you want now
> 
> i hate furries who take advantage of the general kindness most of the community gives
> 
> ...


 I love this guy.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 20, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> The near-endless parade of petty drama.


 
That.^


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 21, 2011)

The reason why the internet is "unkind" to furries is because certain furries overreact to anything and everything. Any humor or insults are taken personally. And no, it's not the internet's fault. 

4chan has to dislike furries or else people will see how weird all the rest of the users are. ED will always be ED, and hackers will always be hackers. The reason why furry sites are the targets of so many DDOS's is because many furries are socially awkward and can't function on a most basic level. They ruin everything for the rest of us. So, I want all those overreacting furries, as well as the ones into the weird freaky shit to shut up, grow up, and behave themselves.

Also, if any change is going to happen, furry porn will have to disappear from the limelight. We hear more about porn in the furry fandom than in the anime fandom. Seeing the anime fandom is more mainstream and more accepted, the furry fandom has to become more mainstream. So all the porn and other weird shit will have to be shunned by the rest of the fandom publicly. If you like the porn, keep it private or we'll tell you to leave.

And if someone says they don't want the fandom to change or be more mainstream, they want their nasty fetishes, want to parade them, and say if the fandom loses the porn, there is no fandom--fuck you, you're part of the problem.

That's my long-winded rant on the furry fandom and why change from the inside is needed. My views may be controversial to some, but I have my opinions and so do you. So let's leave it at that.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 21, 2011)

I just can't stand jcfynx.

He is the most terrible furson I know.

He just posts rude things and I don't think he's even a real, actual fur person.


----------



## stevegallacci (Mar 23, 2011)

No hate, but disappointment. The over-wrought drama and angst, the unrelenting self-importance and self-indulgence. But that is all too common both on-line and in any number of fandoms/social groups. All the freak factor takes the fun out of things I had a hand in back in the old days.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 23, 2011)

Nothing, I love this place.

Forever.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 24, 2011)

The smelly awkward furries IRL that can't socialize properly. The furries that can't even socialize online properly. The bizarre fetishes that are flaunted and embarrassing when furries as a group are associated with.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2011)

SilFerWolf said:


> The bizarre fetishes that are flaunted and embarrassing when furries as a group are associated with.


 
You mean fetishes like sexy man/animal hybrids ???


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 24, 2011)

The drama. 
The people trying to cover up the sexual side of the fandom and pretending it doesn't exist.
people saying the fandom is all about sex.
the "high and mighty" fursuit builders.
and the noobs who are all like "OMGGG I'm a furry now and no one understands meee".


----------



## Arceale (Mar 24, 2011)

I know I'm repeating something already said but...

All that porn stuff, that is what give us a bad name, even being a minority in all the fandom.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 24, 2011)

Porn gives people a bad name amoungst those who dislike porn

Once you stop hanging out with 12 year olds, the "ew those people are doing it what the heck!" should go away


----------



## Dass (Mar 24, 2011)

Those hypocrites that are all holier than thou about how people go about the fandom. I mean fuck's sake, so some people like sex with it, it's no skin off your nose! And this should be the LAST place I should have to worry about that kind of thing!
(side-note; society's attitude toward sex in general annoys me. Fecking prudes need to get over themselves.)

Then there's also all the assholes around here, self-deprecation's one thing, but half the posters here give the impression that they hate everything to do with the culture and everyone engaging in it. Seriously, there is no way in Hell I should I have to defend myself as a furry on a furry website from other furries. The infighting is completely absurd at times, I can't even dismiss it as trolling, I think it's usually their completely honest opinion.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 25, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> You mean fetishes like sexy man/animal hybrids ???


 
Heh. Now I sound stupid |D


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, what I hate about the furry fandom is the idea that we are all a big group of murry purry buddies who all love each other, instead of a bunch of random people who happen to have one thing in common.


----------



## stevegallacci (Mar 25, 2011)

I realized that there IS something I do hate about Furry Fandom. The membership dues! The base membership is more than my morgage payment. And it doesn't count to parking. Even the outdoor lot is ten bucks AN HOUR, and that is for MEMBERS, and the Valet parking is twice that, plus tip. Sure, they've expanded the lunch buffet, but the drinks are a separate charge! I understand the costs involved for the signet ring (6 K, but worth it) but a full K for the lapel pin? Sure, I was given mine back in the '80s, but for the newbies coming in, seems a bit of a gouge.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 25, 2011)

Furries are the reason I've been reading "mpeg" as "mpreg."


----------

